# finally decided to stop in and say hi



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

MatPat said i should stop by and say hi so here i am. yeah ive been a lurker for awhile now.

well im 20 lived in columbus all my life and have been keeping fish for 11yrs now. ive done basicly everything fresh brackish SW reef but im still a newbie at planted tanks, only been trying my hand at planted tanks now for a year, year and a half.

heres some pics of my tanks
ohio natives tank with orange throated darters and mottled sculpin with some type of fissiden sp. of moss.








fish room in progress(i have 3-29g 3-20g high, and 3-10g, most are being used as plant grow out tanks)
























my 25g goodeid tank(its down right now it needed revamped)








my moms 50g(i do all the work on it, shes lucky)


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

plant pics
crypt parva








crypt wendti "green gecko"








crypt wendti "tropica"








fissiden sp.








red root floater p. fluitian
















salvinia oblongifolia
















salvinia minima
















i also have barclaya longifolia "red" and some aponogeton hybrids.
my scuds
























and a finally pic of my no longer existant reef tank


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Welcome!!!

What are scuds? They look like big fleas...


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

scuds-gammarus sp. they are a benthic invert thats a major food source for most fish, closely related to pill bugs. they are the freshwater equivalent of SW amphipods.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome welcome! I'm interested in that local moss you posted. Could you PM me some directions on where to go? If its a public place or a park or something, it might be a good hiking outing with my dogs! 
Where do you get scuds?


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

i got the scuds off of aquabid, in the live food section.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Ren- I think fissidens grows emersed along riverbanks. The growth pattern is different than the submerged growth you see for sale on here. 

Welcome, Ben. So you no longer have a reef tank? That stinks. I'm a member of CORA, albeit an unactive one.  I like your darter tank. Where did you collect the skulpins?


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

no dont have the reef tank any more, i have been playing with the idea of a planted sw tank though.

the darters and sculpin were collected in a creek(dont know the name of it) in DeGraff.there pretty interesting to watch.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome Ben, glad you finally decided to drop in and say Hi


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome.. and nice fish room! i want one of those =(


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome.

the fish room came around by accident some one was getting out of the hobby and was selling the tanks for cheap so i jumped at that deal.

finally found a decent piece of driftwood for my moms tank

















and heres my 25g redone with the soild base and sms red in it(need to get some more recent shots of it with fish in it)









oh and i have some green shrimp on they way. slowly starting to fill in the tanks.


----------

